# Touchpad skips moboot, boots into CM9



## iLikesMetal (Dec 19, 2011)

I installed Cyanogenmod 9 for my Touchpad 32GB, and now I cant boot back into WebOS or Clockworkmod Recovery. Whenever I turn it on it immediatly shows the CyanogenMod splash and boots into CM9 without ever showing the moboot menu. I tried using ACMEInstaller to reinstall CWM and Moboot 0.3.5. but it still doesnt boot into Moboot.

and also my moboot files in /boot are as follows so I dont see why it skips the moboot menu.

moboot.default says "webOS"
moboot.next says "CyanogenMod"
moboot.timeout says "7"


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

iLikesMetal said:


> I installed Cyanogenmod 9 for my Touchpad 32GB, and now I cant boot back into WebOS or Clockworkmod Recovery. Whenever I turn it on it immediatly shows the CyanogenMod splash and boots into CM9 without ever showing the moboot menu. I tried using ACMEInstaller to reinstall CWM and Moboot 0.3.5. but it still doesnt boot into Moboot.
> 
> and also my moboot files in /boot are as follows so I dont see why it skips the moboot menu.
> 
> ...


Moboot .next should not read CyanogenMod. If it is there at all it should be a zero byte file. You need to edit that file and delete the CyanodenMod entry and save the file. If you have Cyboot on your WebOS side, I have heard that one should only use it to change the moboot.timeout file. On my TouchPad, my moboot.default reads CyanogenMod. I suspect once you remove the moboot.next entry, your TouchPad will only boot into WebOS unless you edit the default file to read CyanogenMod. I just checked my other Touchpad that still has CM7 on it and the default file is also CyanogenMod. Let me know what happens after you make the changes.


----------



## iLikesMetal (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow that worked  thanks for the reply and solution


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I had this issue also. Do you use CyBoot? That normally sets the next boot. CM9 doesn't seem to clear "next boot" after loading. The result when powered on is the immediate start to CM9. I still use CyBoot, just not to set the next boot as it will get stuck booting to the same "next boot".

Am I missing something or is there no restart on CM9?


----------



## iLikesMetal (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah I used Cyboot and it set my moboot.next to CM9. Clearing it solved my problem


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Zzed said:


> I had this issue also. Do you use CyBoot? That normally sets the next boot. CM9 doesn't seem to clear "next boot" after loading. The result when powered on is the immediate start to CM9. I still use CyBoot, just not to set the next boot as it will get stuck booting to the same "next boot".
> 
> Am I missing something or is there no restart on CM9?


No restart for now. One can run the terminal app, type SU and press enter. Then type reboot and press enter. However, doing that dumps you out of CM9 instantly and I'm not sure that is a good idea. The operating system does not have a chance to do any housekeeping before rebooting.


----------



## vrock15595 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello,
I am also having the same issue with the boot. When clear the moboot.next file and hit save in ES Text Editor it says error occurs while saving. I have done Mount as Read Write and have set the correct permissions. What should I do?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

vrock15595 said:


> Hello,
> I am also having the same issue with the boot. When clear the moboot.next file and hit save in ES Text Editor it says error occurs while saving. I have done Mount as Read Write and have set the correct permissions. What should I do?


That file really does not need to be there, so just use a root file program like Root Explorer, Rom Toolbox's Rom Explorer or File Expert to just delete moboot.next. I believe Rom Toolbox will do it without even having to mount the boot folder r/w yourself. Root Explorer will require once you are in the boot folder to tap the tab at the top of the screen to change the folder from r/o to r/w to delete the moboot.next folder. Once that file is gone you should boot to moboot and after the countdown finishes, in to Cyanogenmod. BTW, look at your moboot.default folder and check that it says "cyanogenmod."


----------



## iobstvo (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have a similar issue as reported above - I installed Cyanogenmod 10.1 everything ran successfully. Then I ran the apps file to get latest version and something went bad. After that, my HP touchpad skips moboot and goes directly to Cyanogen.

The issue is that Google Play store is reporting an error so I can't install any app. I can't not edit moboot.next because is an only -r access file and I do not have access as an superuser or any other way to change the privileges.
Also tried "ADB root" to get su access and I got the following error message:
*daemon not running . starting it now on port 5038*
*daemon started successfully*
error: device not found
I can't get access to TRWP to run my backup and fix this.

What I see on the moboot files is:
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]moboot.default says "[/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]CyanogenMod"[/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]"[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]moboot.next says "CyanogenMod"[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]And there is not such a file as [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]moboot.timeout says "7"[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]I really appreciate your suggestions, I have tried everything that I thought of but no solution and now I have run out of ideas and am kind of tired and pissed off.[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Thanks for your suggestions. [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]







[/background]


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

To force moboot to give you a boot menu, HOLD THE HOME KEY WHILE IT'S BOOTING.


----------



## iobstvo (Aug 4, 2013)

jcsullins said:


> To force moboot to give you a boot menu, HOLD THE HOME KEY WHILE IT'S BOOTING.


Thanks so much man









You made my day. Tonight I will be able to sleep


----------

